# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مباحث عمومی دلفی و پاسکال >  بازی خط و نقطه

## mrbm_2007

:چشمک: 
کد بازی خط و نقطه رو که خودم نوشتم اینجا قرار می دم.
توصیه می کنم باهاش بازی کنید.
اگه ازش بردید بهم خبر بدید!!!
Download From Here
Or Here!

----------


## Felony

آفرین خیلی جالب بود ، فقط وقتی با پردازنده بازی میکنی گاهی اوقات نمیتونه جایزه خودش رو درست حساب کنه ، یعنی مثلا 5 تا خونه کنارش هست که میتونه به عنوان جایزه برای خودش خط بکشه ولی 2 تاش رو میکشه ، درضمن فایل ها که حجم زیادی ندارن فکر کنم اگر به پست اول ضمیمه کنیدشون بهتر باشه .

موفق باشید .

----------


## حسین شهریاری

سلام دوست عزیز

از چهره شما مشخص هست که تازه شروع کردید ولی کارتون به نظر من خیلی خوب بود فقط یه مقدار موارد ریزه کاری را رعایت نکرده بودید که تعدادیشا آقای تاجیک گفتند.

ولی در کل به نظر من آینده خوبی دارین!سعی کنین برای دل خودتون هم که شده از این برنامه های تمرینی زیاد بنویسین.

موفق باشید

----------


## hossein_h62

سلام آقای برهان پناه
برنامتون بسیار جالب و عالی بود. فقط همون موردی که جناب تاجیک اشاره کردن هست.جایی که میتونه با یک خط دو خونه رو ببره نمیکشه.ولی در کل خیلی خوب بود.

----------


## mrbm_2007

از همه متشکرم :تشویق: 



> آفرین خیلی جالب بود ، فقط وقتی با پردازنده بازی میکنی گاهی اوقات نمیتونه جایزه خودش رو درست حساب کنه ، یعنی مثلا 5 تا خونه کنارش هست که میتونه به عنوان جایزه برای خودش خط بکشه ولی 2 تاش رو میکشه


اگه دقت می کردید این خودش یه ترفنده و در ظاهر امتیاز از دست میده و به قول معروف جوجه ها رو آخر پاییز می شمرن برای واضح تر شدن مسئله به Dots_and_boxes یه نگاهی بندازید

*The double-cross strategy. Faced with position 1, a novice player would create position 2 and lose. An experienced player would create position 3 and win.*




> از چهره شما مشخص هست که تازه شروع کردید


این برنامه رو 3 سال قبل برای درس "برنامه سازی به زبان پاسکال" در ترم اول نوشتم




> موارد ریزه کاری را رعایت نکرده بودید که تعدادیشا آقای تاجیک گفتند.


اگه لطف کنید و گوش زد کنید ممنون می شم!




> درضمن فایل ها که حجم زیادی ندارن فکر کنم اگر به پست اول ضمیمه کنیدشون بهتر باشه .


بله ولی از سقف تعیین شده بیشتره!!
حالا یه کاریش می کنم (چند پارت)


به هر حال  ادعا نمی کنم برنامه ی کامل و بی نقصیه و لی از لحاظ آموزشی فکر کردم بد نباشه اینجا قرارش بدم! :متفکر:

----------


## pezhvakco

درود :

برنامه جالیه .




> " از چهره شما مشخص هست که تازه شروع کردید " =>
> این برنامه رو 3 سال قبل برای درس "برنامه سازی به زبان پاسکال" در ترم اول نوشتم


اون حرف آقای شهریاری برای ارزش دادن به کار بود نه مورد دیگه ای .

فکر خوش .

----------


## Felony

> به هر حال ادعا نمی کنم برنامه ی کامل و بی نقصیه و لی از لحاظ آموزشی فکر کردم بد نباشه اینجا قرارش بدم!


بله از لحاظ آموزشی برای کاربرانی که علاقه به بازی سازی دارند میتونه مفید باشه ،  فقط چند تا نکته که میتونه برای خودتون و کاربرانی که سورس رو دریافت میکنه مفید واقع بشه :

1. برای کدهاتون توضیحات بنویسید الان کاربر وقتی سورس شما رو دانلود کنه با 1000 خط کد رو به رو میشه که هیچ توضیحی نداره و این میشه که میگن نوشتن یک پروژه از اول راحت تر از سردرآوردن سورس قبلی پروژه هست ...

2. تو پروژه هاتون برای عملیات های تفکیک شده که ربطی به هم ندارن فرم های جدا در نظر بگیرید ، الان وقتی سورس رو باز میکنی چه در حالت Design و چه در حالت کدنویسی وحشت میکنی .

یا حق .

----------


## mrbm_2007

> 1. برای کدهاتون توضیحات بنویسید الان کاربر وقتی سورس شما رو دانلود کنه با 1000 خط کد رو به رو میشه که هیچ توضیحی نداره و این میشه که میگن نوشتن یک پروژه از اول راحت تر از سردرآوردن سورس قبلی پروژه هست ...
> 
> 2. تو پروژه هاتون برای عملیات های تفکیک شده که ربطی به هم ندارن فرم های جدا در نظر بگیرید ، الان وقتی سورس رو باز میکنی چه در حالت Design و چه در حالت کدنویسی وحشت میکنی .


کاملا موافقم
ولی چون اون زمان چیزی از برنامه نویسی نمی دونستم این شد دیگه!! :ناراحت:

----------


## kamran_14

سلام
می شه در پیدا کردن الگوریتم این بازی (خط و نقطه)کمکم کنید.
فقط یه اشاره ی کوچیک به الگوریتم کنید
ممنون

----------


## mrbm_2007

سلام
چون قرار دادن کد پروژه ممکنه باعث استفاده ناصحیح از اون بشه (پروزه های دانشجویی) فقط فایل اصلی کد رو میذارم تا الگوریتم ها برای کسانی که واقعا کدنویسی بلدن مشخص بشه و به سادگی کپی نشه!
البته از لحاظ کد نویسی بهینه نیست! :افسرده:

----------


## Modernidea

> سلام
> چون قرار دادن کد پروژه ممکنه باعث استفاده ناصحیح از اون بشه (پروزه های دانشجویی) فقط فایل اصلی کد رو میذارم تا الگوریتم ها برای کسانی که واقعا کدنویسی بلدن مشخص بشه و به سادگی کپی نشه!
> البته از لحاظ کد نویسی بهینه نیست!


سلام،

من کدتون را مطالعه کردم ولی متوجه نمیشم الگوریتم به چه شکلی هست. مشکل من بخش اصلی برنامه یعنی هوش برنامه است.  هوش این برنامه وقتی در حالت سخت باز میکنیم واقعا هوشمندانه عمل میکنه.
اگر کمی به صورت تشریحی توضیح بدید و توابع اصلی برنامه نام ببرید و کاربردش را بگید، خیلی عالی میشه.

با تشکر و موفق باشید.

----------


## Ananas

سلام.
حاجی ایول دمت گرم.



> اگه ازش بردید بهم خبر بدید!!!


17 به 8 بردمش.(دیفیکلتشو). اصلا هر سه حالتشو.
همون نکته ای که گفتی دوتای آخری رو طعمه قرار بدی. من این روش رو قدیما استفاده می کردم یه بنده خدایی که حریف شده بود با اعصابش بازی شد و ازم ناراحت شد وسط بازی کولی بازی درآورد منم دیگه این روشو سر کسی پیاده نکردم.
راستی یه ایراد تو نمایش :
وقتی بعد از ورود به بازی از منو گزینه ی new رو انتخاب میکنیم تصویر جدول تو صفحه ی اول میاد و قاطی میشه که فکر کنم با فراخونی تابع repainte حل بشه.

----------


## tntmf2

]چرا من نمیتونم اون فایل رو دانلود کنم؟ :ناراحت:

----------

